# Elite Workstand Race......thoughts on this and other workstands



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Elite Workstand Race. 

Amazon.com: Elite Race Workstand: Sports & Outdoors

I like that it holds the bike by the BB. I have an aero carbon seatpost, and would have to switch to an aluminum seatpost to put it in other stands. Plus with this type I can work on both sides of the bike, and crank harder on a BB without hurting anything. 

Any other stands that cradle the BB like this one?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes. Park has two models like this. I love mine since there is no clamping on the frame or seat post.

I've also seen homemade stands based on a sawhorse and a front fork mount. Actually the photos were in one of these forums a year or two ago. Inexpensive and very functional.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Tacx makes one, too -- the one you mentioned and the Park models MerlinAma mentioned are all well-received and get good marks.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I've been eyeballing this style of repair stand as well.
I was looking at the Park Tool version;
Park Tool Co. » PRS-20 : Team Race Stand : Portable Repair Stands
But am certainly open to other options.

I am slightly concerned w/ the design for securing the BB to the stand- the Park one uses an adjustable strap around the downtube, but I can't seem to find any pics of how the Elite works. Not sure I like that setup...


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I am really leaning towards this stand from Topeak:

Topeak® Cycling Accessories

It is $155 shipped from amazon, comes with a bag, seems versitle, and Topeak seems to make good products (whether Topeak actually makes the stand, I don't know).


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

I've got the Park model and it's great. Get a tool tray as well.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I used to have a topeak but now sport a park tools stand. Not sure of the topeak model above but my older one had issues in clearance when I turned the crank, hence the park tools.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Was your Topeak one that clamped onto the frame or seatpost?

or

One like Im looking at that the BB rests in?


Even thought you has issues with clearance, was the quality okay?


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Just like the one pictured, clamps to the bb.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Where were your cranks hitting when you turned them?


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have and still use the original tripod bicycle workstand, the Blackburn Workhorse. It is nice to see that other manufacturers are offering tripod workstands at reasonable prices. Park makes great stands but $250 + is a bit much to pay for a home mechanic to use a stand occassionally.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

The build quality was fine, but lighter weight then Park Tools. My cranks would occasionally hit (standard 68 mm bb) or rub on the stand if not perfectly positioned. It just made it a bit annoying. Enough for me to invest in a different work stand. I'm much happier now.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

JSWhaler said:


> The build quality was fine, but lighter weight then Park Tools. My cranks would occasionally hit (standard 68 mm bb) or rub on the stand if not perfectly positioned. It just made it a bit annoying. Enough for me to invest in a different work stand. I'm much happier now.


This shows how little I know.....I have a 2010 Kestrel with a sram rival BB. Is that a 68mm BB? Would it possibly rub?


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes it would rub. Spend a little more and choose a different model. My advice.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay.......Park Tool PRS 20 it is. I guess trying to save a little money isn't always worth it. Plus, no plastic to worry about.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Okay.......Park Tool PRS 20 it is. I guess trying to save a little money isn't always worth it. Plus, no plastic to worry about.


Got the Park Tool myself 6 weeks ago for my latest build who has an. Aero post and I love the stand. Worth every $ IMO.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Elite*

Love it, got it on sale from Nashbar for about $125


----------



## RoadBoy1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Love it, got it on sale from Nashbar for about $125


Dude, you snagged a Park PRS20 workstand for $125.00?? I definitely want to party with you!!


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I clamp my aero seatpost, front wheel rest on the ground. It doesn't need to be real tight.
I just replaced both derailleur cables and adjusted everything, no problem.. I have worked on the bike alot and it hasn't fell off.
When you bring it to the LBS, they clamp it by the seatpost too.

The kind of stand you posted is nice to have for washing though.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I would never take my bike to a shop that puts my aero carbon seatpost in a clamp. I know nothing would probably ever happen, but why chance it. And I wouldn't go to a shop that would chance it either. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> I would never take my bike to a shop that puts my aero carbon seatpost in a clamp. I know nothing would probably ever happen, but why chance it. And I wouldn't go to a shop that would chance it either. Just my opinion though.


+1

Yes it sucks to have two repair stands just because of the aero seatpost, but I spent more then $5000 on my new frame and definatly didn't take any changes just to save $200 on the correct workstand. I also think the stands where the frame (bb) rests on a solid platform keeps the bike a lot more stabil when woking on it.
I still will keep my ultimate workstand.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

RoadBoy1 said:


> Dude, you snagged a Park PRS20 workstand for $125.00?? I definitely want to party with you!!


NOT the Park, I got the Elite Spin Doctor. It was a blowout sale, well worth the money.

Re the bike shop clamping my carbon post, I specifically asked them not to do this, they promised they wouldn't, then next day I went back and there's my bike in a stand clamped by the post.
Okay, if you don't want me to bring my bike to your shop, I won't.


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

I love my Spin Doctor stand; a tip is to mark the support bar that the fork mount slides on with a Sharpie if you have multiple bikes so you can set it correctly before putting the bike on.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've got an old Park stand. I've had it for about 30 years & I don't know what model it is. I've had several occasions to use the Performance Elite stand. I was a little leery because I'd heard them bad mouthed. I liked it. It does a couple of things my Park won't do. I'm not in the market for a new stand, but if I were the Perf. Elite would definitely be one of my top choices.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Okay.......Park Tool PRS 20 it is. I guess trying to save a little money isn't always worth it. Plus, no plastic to worry about.


I have the Park PRS 20 and its a great stand in every respect but one, it's really very heavy to pickup and carry around and I really regret now I didn't buy the PRS 21 lightweight version.

I also have the big TopPeak clamping stand with inbuilt digital weight scale for weighting complete bikes or individual components. I find each type of stand has it's uses depending on the job or the particular bike/frame.

In general if I was only buying one then maybe the Park stand would get the nod for a road bike.


----------



## Mathewscx (Aug 28, 2012)

*Park PRS-20*

If you shop around you can get a good deal on the Park stands. I purchased the Park-RPS-20 earlier this month from BikeBling for 160 (including shipping) to replace my 15 year old park (clamp type) work stand. Could not be happier.


----------



## russd32 (Aug 25, 2011)

I had a huge PRS-3 which is the pro shop model with an 80 lb base. It was great if you have an entire room dedicated to bikes and have the room for it. But you are still clamping on the post. I sold it and bought a PRS-20 this spring and I love it. Just as sturdy, built like a Park stand (all steel) and it folds up pretty small.


----------



## remlap (Jul 30, 2013)

RRRoubaix said:


> I am slightly concerned w/ the design for securing the BB to the stand- the Park one uses an adjustable strap around the downtube, but I can't seem to find any pics of how the Elite works. Not sure I like that setup...


The owner's manual at the following URL shows a nylon strap similar to the Park version (pg 7 in english), though it doesn't seem to show up in their pics and videos of the stand. I'm hoping to pick one up on sale online when there is a short term offer online somewhere. 

http://www.elite-it.info/download/ELITE_Workstand_Race_Instructions.pdf


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

remlap said:


> The owner's manual at the following URL shows a nylon strap similar to the Park version (pg 7 in english), though it doesn't seem to show up in their pics and videos of the stand...


I use a pedal toe strap.


----------



## remlap (Jul 30, 2013)

*Elite Race Workstand*



looigi said:


> I use a pedal toe strap.


Nice One Looigi! ...hadn't thought of that. Is that on the Elite Race? Are you generally happy with it and the quality of the construction?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

remlap said:


> Nice One Looigi! ...hadn't thought of that. Is that on the Elite Race? Are you generally happy with it and the quality of the construction?


Actually, I have a Feedback Sports Sprint work stand, which I happened to get a good deal on. Function of the toe strap in the case is the same.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I just got the Pro Elite on Saturday. Now I wonder if I should have gotten the Sprint? I guess good thing is, I got it at REI so I can take it back and exchange it no problem.


----------

